# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  این درصدا رو چطور بزنم؟

## kamranhoman

سلام.
یکی گفت با تراز 7500 و سهمیه ایثارگران میشه با سهمیه پزشکی دولتی جای دور رو قبول شد درسته؟
امسال با وجود اینکه تعداد میره بالاتر و رقابت بیشتر میشه بازم این موضوع صدق میکنه؟ازاد و بین الملل هم جای خیلی دور هم باشه از سرم زیاده
سوال اصلی اینکه برا این تراز این درصدا رو میخوام
ادبیات 48 خط ویژه
عربی 32  دی وی دی و جمع بندی خیلی سبز
دینی 48 خط ویژه
زبان 44 جمع بندی خیلی سبز
ریاضی 12 خط ویزه
زیست 20 دریافت سه جلدی و فقط 3 تا مبحث گیاهی جانوری و فصل 9-11 یا دوتا مبحث جانوری و و فصل 9-11 پیش
شیمی 30 خط ویزه و ازمون سبز
فیزیک 12 گاج نقره ای
من که تا الان نخوندم با 15-16 ساعت و با این کتاب ها میتونم به این درصدا برسم؟
فکر اینکه میشه یا نه داره دیوونم میکنه  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## kawaiimahdi

بخون زود باش گوشی هرچی دم دستته بریز دور

----------


## ninish

شيمي رو بعيد ميدونم شيمي خيليييي نامرده كلا ، ما از اول سال خونديم هم به ٣٠ اميد نداريم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## kamranhoman

> بخون زود باش گوشی هرچی دم دستته بریز دور


میشه؟

----------


## kamranhoman

> شيمي رو بعيد ميدونم شيمي خيليييي نامرده كلا ، ما از اول سال خونديم هم به ٣٠ اميد نداريم


شیمی پارسال رو فقط با شیمی دو تو خونه 18 زدم

----------


## ninish

> شیمی پارسال رو فقط با شیمی دو تو خونه 18 زدم


پس بخون واسه بالا ٧٠  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## kamranhoman

> پس بخون واسه بالا ٧٠


داداش دارم جدی حرف میزنم
تو این وقت میتونم فقط یه دور خط ویژه رو بخونم و یه بار هم مفاهیم رو مرور کنم همین

----------


## kamranhoman

@behnam10alipour

----------


## kamranhoman

@zapata

----------


## ninish

> داداش دارم جدی حرف میزنم
> تو این وقت میتونم فقط یه دور خط ویژه رو بخونم و یه بار هم مفاهیم رو مرور کنم همین


مفاهيم رو كه اره ولي مسئله رو گزينشي هر كدوم واست راحت تره وردار

----------


## sharif.cfz

سلام..ببین برادر  من بگم نمیشه یعنی نمیشه ؟؟؟؟ بگم میشه یعنی میشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تو واقعا چیکار داری میشه یا نمیشه ؟؟؟؟ نظر من اینه همین الان نت و گوشیو همه چیو قطع کن فقط بخونفقط بخونا... حداقلش اگر به هدفت نرسیدی( که قطعا میرسی !!) میگی من تلاشمو کردم دیگه عذاب وجدان نداری.... نه این که شب نتایج بگی حداقل اون دو ماهو میخوندم یه جا قبول میشدم..البته اگر از الان بخونی فقط بخونی میشه به هدفت برسی بلکه بالاتر...
قصدم فقط راهنماییت بود امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشی
موفق باشی

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## kamranhoman

> 


 :Y (709):

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام.
> یکی گفت با تراز 7500 و سهمیه ایثارگران میشه با سهمیه پزشکی دولتی جای دور رو قبول شد درسته؟
> امسال با وجود اینکه تعداد میره بالاتر و رقابت بیشتر میشه بازم این موضوع صدق میکنه؟ازاد و بین الملل هم جای خیلی دور هم باشه از سرم زیاده
> سوال اصلی اینکه برا این تراز این درصدا رو میخوام
> ادبیات 48 خط ویژه
> عربی 32  دی وی دی و جمع بندی خیلی سبز
> دینی 48 خط ویژه
> زبان 44 جمع بندی خیلی سبز
> ریاضی 12 خط ویزه
> ...


ادبیات فقط تست بزن :: یه دونه تست ساختمان واژه و یه دونه تست شمارش تکواژ واژه هم تمرین کنی میتونی بزنی :::
دین و زندگی فقط تستای کنکور بزن :: یه مرور سریع خط ویژه یا کادرای جلد 2 جامع گاج هم خوبه :: بقیش فقط تستای کنکور دهه 90 رو که پاسخ تشریحی داشته باشه تحلیل کن
عربی فقط ترجمه و درک متن کار کن فقط هم تستای کنکور
زبان یه مرور سریع گرامر و لغت .... بقیش بیشتر درک مطلب و تستای کنکور کار کن
زیست فقط تستای کنکور دهه 90 و زیست آزمون خیلی سبز!
شیمی فقط تستای کنکور کافیه :: اگه هم فقط جلد خط ویژه مفاهیم گاج رو هم بخونی کافیه .. :: ولی کمی هم رو مسائل خوب فکر کنی میتونی از پس یه چندتاش بر بیای که درصدت بهترتر ش !
فیزیک فقط تستای کنکور کافیه (مکانیک و موج رو نمیخاد بقیه رو میشه خوند)
ریاضی هم فقط تستای کنکور دهه 90 کافیه :: (اینم هندسه و مقاطع مخروطی و یکی دو مبحث دیگه به انتخاب خودت رو نمیخاد بقیه رو بخون تست بزن)
زمین هم سه چهار فصل رو انتخاب کن :: حسابی چندبار مرور کن فقط هم تستای همینو بزن که حداقل زمینو صفر نزنی

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

_سلام برادر

مطمعن باش که میشه 


آخه این درصدا مگه چیه ؟بالاتر هم میشه

50روز وقت داریم 

تایم زیادی نیست ،ولی برای این درصد های که گفتی زیاده!
تا 5 تیر برنامه بریز 
10 روز هم مرور کن حسابی...در مورد شیمی هم مطمعن باش میشه .

سعی کن تست هایی که :
1-از نظرت تکراری هستند و تیپ خاصی دارند
2-نتونستی بزنیشون 
3-غلط زدی
رو علامت بزنی تا تو اون 10 روزی که گفتم بزنیشون چون نزدیک کنکوره اون موقع یادت میمونه و مشابهش رو تو کنکور میزنی

حتما حتما هم هر مطلبی رو که خوندی تو اون 10 روز یه مرور سریع بکن 
مطمعن باش میشه.

بخدا نمیخام امید الکی بدم ولی درصدهایی که گفتی شدنیه با روز 12-13ساعت.
_

----------


## vahidz771

اینایی که میگن 50 روز کمه و خواست شما زیاد دقیقا درس میخوننیا مسخره بازی در میارن  :Yahoo (21): 
ادبیات 48 درصد / 8تا قرابت معنایی میشه 32 درصد! 16 درصد دیگه میشه 4 تا سوال! 3 تا ارایه + سه تا دیگه بخونید که تضمینی بشه اوردش مثلا املا و واژه و تاریخ ادبیات بخونید 50 تضمینه .
دینی 48 / دینی ها رو کامل بخونید و تست هاش رو از روی گاج کامل روزی یک یا دو درس بخونید ( حجمش زیاده ولی تسلطت شما رو نسبت به خط ویژه خیلی بیشتر میکنه )
زبان 44 ؟  :Yahoo (4):  اقا زیر 60 فکر نکن زشته انصافا  :Yahoo (94):  / لغات رو کامل + ریدینگ و کلوز تست رو کامل بخون ( گرامر رو هم بخون اگه وقت بود ولی اگه نبود با همینا زیر 60 نمیزنی )
ریاضی تجربی رو نمیتونم نظر بدم ولی سوالات ساده زیاد دارید بنظرم ! تا 20.30 میشه فکر کرد .
زیست رو هم که کلا هوا چطوره امروز ؟ :Yahoo (21): 
شیمی مفاهیم رو از روی خط ویژه کامل بخونید + تست های مبتکران هم بزنید بد نیست + تست های 6.7 سال اخیر کنکور سراسری ( مفاهیم ) / تایم بود میتونید مسائل اسون مثل فصل دوم شیمی سه + الکترو شیمی رو هم بخونید . ( شیمی دو رو کامل مسلط شید 25 درصد تا 30 درصد گرفتید )
فیزیک 12 ؟ :Yahoo (4):  / پیشنهادم اینه پیش از فصل سه تا اخر + دو فصل اخر فیزیک 3 رو کامل بخونید ؛ تضمین 50 درصد ( تایم بود از فصل کار تا اخر فیزیک دو رو هم بخونید )
با این درصد ها بنظر 12 ساعت هم کافیه ؛ 16 ساعت شدنی نیست براتون  :Yahoo (1):  کسی 16 میخونه که از اول سال مستمر 13.14 ساعت خونده! 16 ساعت اولا برای شما بازدهی نخواهد داشت ، ثانیا هفته اول نه هفته دوم خسته میشید و باز نا امیدی سراغتون میاد .
موفق باشید اخوی  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Navid70

ببین این درصدا خیلی پایینه رسیدن بهش راحته توی 1-2 هفته بهش میرسی ولی برادر این درصدا حدود رتبه 40هزار کشوریه مطمئنی با 40هزار پزشکی سهمیه میشه اورد؟

----------


## sahelam

> ببین این درصدا خیلی پایینه رسیدن بهش راحته توی 1-2 هفته بهش میرسی ولی برادر این درصدا حدود رتبه 40هزار کشوریه مطمئنی با 40هزار پزشکی سهمیه میشه اورد؟


من الان تخمین رتبه قلمچی زدم 13000تا15000اورد :Yahoo (117):

----------


## نرگس96

یعنی با این درصد و این تراز میشه پزشکی آورد؟

----------


## Amir h

> سلام.
> یکی گفت با تراز 7500 و سهمیه ایثارگران میشه با سهمیه پزشکی دولتی جای دور رو قبول شد درسته؟
> امسال با وجود اینکه تعداد میره بالاتر و رقابت بیشتر میشه بازم این موضوع صدق میکنه؟ازاد و بین الملل هم جای خیلی دور هم باشه از سرم زیاده
> سوال اصلی اینکه برا این تراز این درصدا رو میخوام
> ادبیات 48 خط ویژه
> عربی 32  دی وی دی و جمع بندی خیلی سبز
> دینی 48 خط ویژه
> زبان 44 جمع بندی خیلی سبز
> ریاضی 12 خط ویزه
> ...


تعداد سهمیه ای ها زیاد میشه بله ولی شما اگه بالای 25% هستی سهمیت هیچ تغییری نسبت به پارسال نمیکنه چون اول بالا 25% ها پذیرش میشن مازادشو میدن به زیر 25% ها و فرزندان رزمنده 6 ماه داوطلبانه جبهه

----------


## zahra.2015

*با روزی 14تا16ساعت من قطعی میگم هر کی عالییییییییییی بخونه یعنی اگه 14ساعت بخونه مفید بخونه ها تست های 88ب اینور تموم دروسم کار کنه وزیر800منطقه 3قطعیه 
بخدا ن جو گرفتم ن الکی انرژی مثبت میدم 
ببینید نمونه تو ریاضی داشتیم دیگه با 150روز خوندن شد 80 خودشونم گفتن از درس دور بودن و...
سخت اما نشد نداره
برا ادبیات =موج آزمون یا دور دنیا در 4ساعت عمومی برای کل دورس عمومی ب این شیوه بشین بخون مثلا کلمات کنکور ب کنکور بشین بخون و حفظ کن در کنارش برا هر مبحث ادبیات میتونی از بقیه منابعی ک داری فقط کمی کمک بگیری وشبی 20تا قرابت کار کنی روهم شاید ی ساع وقت بخواد هر روز
عربی= خط ویژه رو خوب بخون ترجمه درک مطلب و منصوبات ک 5تست معمولا داره و حداقل 3تاش واقعا راحته
دینی=خط ویژه+تست های دور دنیا
زبان=کلمات +شبی یکی دوتا ریدینگ
ریاضی=احتمال+امار+تساعد حسابی و هندسی+ماتریس+لگاریتم+معادل   و نامعادله و تعیین علامت+ترکیب کردن توابع+هندسه مختصاتی حدود30%ک خیلیییییییییییییییییییییی اسون از رو خط ویژه یا هر چی ک راحتی بخون و تست سراسری کار کن برا اختصاصی ها میتونی دوردنیای تجربی استفاده کنی
فیزیک=پیش 2واقعا راحت الحقوم و حدود30% بازم تست های سراسری
شیمی =خط ویژه مفهیم و خود کتاب بترکون تونستی مسائلم کمی کار کن در کل دیگه هیچی هیچی نزنی 40گرفتی
میمونه زیست=کل کتاب بخون جز گیاهی و ژنتیک عالی بخون ها ب قول یکی از بچه ها 60دور کتاب بخون +تست های جامع +سراسری ها و خط ب خط ها
ب همشم میرسی
با این حسابی ک گفتم دیگه خیلی بد بزنی درصدات میشه این
ادبیات52-60
عربی40-52
دینی60-80
زبان40-60
ریاضی20-30
فیزیک20-30
شیمی40-50
زیست30-50
اگه عالی بخونی مفهومی بخونی مطمئن باش ماکزیمم درصدا رو میگیری
البته این درصدا ک گفتم 800نمیشه ها ولی باور کنید اگه واقعا کسی بخواد شدنی 
با این درصدا البته ماکزیممش میشه1600-1800منطقه3

** ب خدا نگویید مشکل بزرگی دارم.....ب مشکلات بگویید خدایی بزرگی دار**م

هیچ وقت ناامید نشید برا آرزو هاتون تلاش کنید و بقیشو بسپارید ب خدا
*

----------


## zahra.2015

*مَنْ تَوَكَّلَ عَلَى اللّه لایُغْلَبُ وَمَنِ اعْتَصَمَ بِاللّه لایُهْزَمُ؛

هر كس به خدا توكل كند، مغلوب نشود و هر كس به خدا توسل جوید، شكست نخورد

..................................................  ..............

مَن تَوکَّلَ عَلَی اللهِ ذَلَّت لَهُ الصِّعابُ وَ تَسَهَّلَت عَلَیهِ الأسبابُ

هر که بر خدا توکل کند دشواریها برایش آسان شده و اسباب برایش فراهم گردد.

..................................................  ..................................................  ............

یَقولُ اللّه عَزَّوَجَلَّ ما مِنْ مَخْلوقٍ یَعْتَصِمُ دونى إِلاّ قَطَعْتُ أسْبابَ السَّماواتِ وَأسبابَ الأَْرْضِ مِنْ دونِهِ فَإِنْ سَأَلَنى لَمْ اُعْطِهِ وَإِنْ دَعانى لَمْ اُجِبْهُ؛
خداوند عزوجل مى فرماید: هیچ مخلوقى نیست كه به غیر من پناه ببرد، مگر این كه دستش را از اسباب و ریسمان هاى آسمانها و زمین كوتاه كنم، پس اگر از من بخواهد عطایش نكنم و اگر مرا بخواند جوابش ندهم.

..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................
**
 این همه آیه تو قران هست حتی خود کتاب دینی ک میخونید میگه ناامید نشید و توکل کنید اما توکل همرا با تلاش واقعی
شما تلاش کنید بقیش بسپارید ب خودش خدا هیچ وقت بد بندشو نمیخواد**

*

----------


## mojtabay

سلام 
به نظرم بیشتر روی عمومی ها تمرکز کن 
اختصاصی ها هم اگه میخوای بزنی به نظرم ریاضی و فیزیک و بخش های حفظی شیمی بیشتر کار کن

----------


## Navid70

> من الان تخمین رتبه قلمچی زدم 13000تا15000اورد


13تا15 رتبه توی منطقه 3 میده،کشوری 40 هزاره

----------


## Amin97

> *با روزی 14تا16ساعت من قطعی میگم هر کی عالییییییییییی بخونه یعنی اگه 14ساعت بخونه مفید بخونه ها تست های 88ب اینور تموم دروسم کار کنه وزیر800منطقه 3قطعیه 
> بخدا ن جو گرفتم ن الکی انرژی مثبت میدم 
> ببینید نمونه تو ریاضی داشتیم دیگه با 150روز خوندن شد 80 خودشونم گفتن از درس دور بودن و...
> سخت اما نشد نداره
> برا ادبیات =موج آزمون یا دور دنیا در 4ساعت عمومی برای کل دورس عمومی ب این شیوه بشین بخون مثلا کلمات کنکور ب کنکور بشین بخون و حفظ کن در کنارش برا هر مبحث ادبیات میتونی از بقیه منابعی ک داری فقط کمی کمک بگیری وشبی 20تا قرابت کار کنی روهم شاید ی ساع وقت بخواد هر روز
> عربی= خط ویژه رو خوب بخون ترجمه درک مطلب و منصوبات ک 5تست معمولا داره و حداقل 3تاش واقعا راحته
> دینی=خط ویژه+تست های دور دنیا
> زبان=کلمات +شبی یکی دوتا ریدینگ
> ریاضی=احتمال+امار+تساعد حسابی و هندسی+ماتریس+لگاریتم+معادل   و نامعادله و تعیین علامت+ترکیب کردن توابع+هندسه مختصاتی حدود30%ک خیلیییییییییییییییییییییی اسون از رو خط ویژه یا هر چی ک راحتی بخون و تست سراسری کار کن برا اختصاصی ها میتونی دوردنیای تجربی استفاده کنی
> ...


مأموریت غیر ممکن زیاد دیدی !

----------


## zahra.2015

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amin97


مأموریت غیر ممکن زیاد دیدی !


بیخیال من هر روز از این پستا زیاد میبینم
من ناامید نمیکنم روحیه الکی هم نمیدم اگه تموم پستایی ک در این مورد میزارم با دقت خونده باشین تو همشون ی چیز خیلی واضح اونم این ک من همجوره میگم تلاش خود فرد خیلی مهمه و همه چیز ب اون بستگی داره 
ن من خدا ن شما ن بقیه بنابر این نمیتونیم آینده نگری کنیم ک میشه یا نمیشه 
در ضمن برای مثال میگم مباحثی ک تو ریاضی و فیزیک گفتم جمعا خیلی کار ببره5,6 روزه یا مفاهیم شیمی خود کتاب و خط ویژه هم بخوای خوب کار کنی نهایتا 5روز و خب این خودش حدود 40درصد میشه
2تا راه هست یکی این ک ادم خودشو باور داشته باشه و برا هدفی ک داره واقعا تلاش کنه شده از خیلی چیزا بزنه تا ب هدفش برسه 
یکیم این ک تا تقی ب توقی میخوره با هر حرف و حدیثی خودش ببازه یا همش تو حاشیه باشه و اینجوری همش باید رویا پردازی کنه وتوهم بزنه استرس بگیره و ....
ما نمیتونیم برا دیگران و سرنوشتشون تصمیم بگیریم هر شخصی خودش ک ایندشو مشخص میکنه 
من فقط سعی میکنم در کنار این ک حقیقت هارو میگم 
,بگم خیلی سخت خیلی همت میخواد خیلی زحمت داره و خیلیییییییییییییییی اراده و تلاش میخواد میام فقط کمی روحیه میدم حالا هر کی دوس داره قبول کنه هرکیم نمیخواد خودش میدونه
من نمیتونم بگم ایشون چند میشن چون ن استعداد ادما یکی ن تلاش و ارادشون اما خیلی از بچه ها هستن با اندکی روحیه تلاششون بیشتر میشه و حداقل وسط راه جا نمیزنن پس چرا باید امید ازشون گرفت وقتی حتی خود خدا میگه ناامیدی بدترین گناه*

----------


## Navid70

یعنی  اجداد حسین احمدی رو تو گور لرزوندین با این امید :Yahoo (20): 
شیمی خط ویژه بخون هیچی هیچی 40 میزنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zahra.2015

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Navid70


یعنی  اجداد حسین احمدی رو تو گور لرزوندین با این امید
شیمی خط ویژه بخون هیچی هیچی 40 میزنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خط ویژه و خود کتاب عالی بخونید آره دیگه هیچی نزنید 40میزنید 
من پارسال فقط با دیدن فیلم های آقاجانی و تست سراسری
ن خوندن هیچ کتاب دیگه اعم از مبتکران و خیلی سبز و فار و....درصدم شد 78 
فقط مفهوم هارو هم خیلییییییی خوب یاد بگیره کسی دیگه 40میشه زد
ای بابا بسه دیگه بابا شما استاد بیا بگو چجوری بخونن
نشد تو این انجمن یکی نظر بده  مورد حجوم واقع نشه
یکم ب نظرات هم احترام بزاریم بد نیس ها*

----------


## sahelam

> *
> خط ویژه و خود کتاب عالی بخونید آره دیگه هیچی نزنید 40میزنید 
> من پارسال فقط با دیدن فیلم های آقاجانی و تست سراسری
> ن خوندن هیچ کتاب دیگه اعم از مبتکران و خیلی سبز و فار و....درصدم شد 78 
> فقط مفهوم هارو هم خیلییییییی خوب یاد بگیره کسی دیگه 40میشه زد
> ای بابا بسه دیگه بابا شما استاد بیا بگو چجوری بخونن
> نشد تو این انجمن یکی نظر بده  مورد حجوم واقع نشه
> یکم ب نظرات هم احترام بزاریم بد نیس ها*


واقعا فقط بافیلمهای اقاجانی وتست سراسری78زدین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟منم چندروزه دارم فیلم های اقاجانی رومیبینم تست های سراسری هم میزنم انشالله که موثر واقع بشه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## zahra.2015

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sahelam


واقعا فقط بافیلمهای اقاجانی وتست سراسری78زدین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟منم چندروزه دارم فیلم های اقاجانی رومیبینم تست های سراسری هم میزنم انشالله که موثر واقع بشه


بله*

----------


## vahidz771

> یعنی  اجداد حسین احمدی رو تو گور لرزوندین با این امید
> شیمی خط ویژه بخون هیچی هیچی 40 میزنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


کتاب بسیار پر محتوایی هست بین کتاب های موجود ( بین خط ویژه ها بنظرم بهترین کتاب خط ویژه مفاهیم هست ، کتاب مسائلش شاید برای تمامی تست های مسائل کنکور کفایت نکنه! ) خوب رو خوب خونده باشید و تست های سراسری زده باشید فکر نمیکنم زیر 30 بیاد درصدتون .

----------


## ImanSa98

سلام 
من خودم الان پشت کنکوری ام پارسال متاسفانه بنا به دلایلی بدون آمادگی کنکور دارم 
به تخصصی ها کاری ندارم ولی عربی ، ادبیات ، دینی رو میانگین 35 درصد و زبان رو هم 20 درصد جواب دادم . 
(هیچی نخوندم) 
ببین مشکل اصلی که یک نفر مثل من و شما و امثالهم در کنکور باهاش روبرو میشه مخصوصا در دروس عمومی مشکل زیق وقته 
والا این درصد هایی که گفتی (عمومی ها) رو اگر وقت تعیین نمیکردن شما راحت با یک هفته خوندن یا حتی همین الان بدون امادگی میتونی بزنی . 
حتی شاید بیشتر از این درصد ها بتونی بزنی . 
ولی چون تایم داره ، شما تا چند تا سوال ادبیات و عربی جواب میدی میبینی دیگه به سوالات زبان نرسیدی کلا !!!
برای همین باید تست بزنی تا کاملا آماده باشی ومسط سوالات رو در چند ثانیه جواب قطعی بدی . 
ان شا الله از همین امروز شما شروع کن و روزی نمیخواد 16 ساعت بلکه 8 ساعت بخون (خوب بخون) 
عمومی ها و ریاضی فیزیک رو به احتمال زیاد درصد مذکور میزنی .
ولی خب زیست و شیمی یک همت مضاعف میطلبه و باید بالاخره به خودت زحمت بدی و این مدت باقی مونده رو کاملا متمرکز و دقیق
و با توجه به نکاتی که دوستان عزیز دیگه گفتن بخونی 
ان شا الله که موفق میشی ♥

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

این درصدا رو چطور بزنم؟
با استفاده از مداد مشکی و پر رنگ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Navid70

> کتاب بسیار پر محتوایی هست بین کتاب های موجود ( بین خط ویژه ها بنظرم بهترین کتاب خط ویژه مفاهیم هست ، کتاب مسائلش شاید برای تمامی تست های مسائل کنکور کفایت نکنه! ) خوب رو خوب خونده باشید و تست های سراسری زده باشید فکر نمیکنم زیر 30 بیاد درصدتون .


عزیز نگفتم کتاب بدیه ولی 6 روزه نمیشه به شیمی 40 رسید

----------


## vahidz771

> عزیز نگفتم کتاب بدیه ولی 6 روزه نمیشه به شیمی 40 رسید


اها  :Yahoo (4):  اره خب ولی دو هفته تا سه هفته وقت بزاری میشه :Yahoo (94):

----------

